# Is it ok to put ceramics in a saltwater tank?



## studioac (Mar 3, 2012)

I am starting a fish only saltwater tank. Instead of using resin-based fake coral and shell-shapes, I want to use real shells and make ceramic decorations myself. Any problem with this? Does it matter if they are glazed or unglazed?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Using real shells is fine. Unglazed and they will grow beneficial bacteria for your tank. Glazed and they will retain their color, but not likely grow any bacteria on them, besides probably just algae. Its just like making your own Live Rock.


----------

